# Back in the game...



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

You guys knew I couldn't stay away from agility too long, right??? Yes, after nearly a year (we stopped classes back in Dec 2011 due to Pimg's knee sprain) I am finally getting Pimg back in a class. It's not weekly- just a single class- but guess who the instructor is: the amazing Janet Wagner. Her and her husband Mike have competed at a very high level in USDAA for many years now and I'm so pumped for the opportunity to train with them. If I recall correctly, Janet was invited to be on the world team, but was not able to do the traveling (I'm pretty sure that's correct).

At this year's Cynosport, one of their dogs, Benny, won:


3rd in Performance Grand Prix Quarterfinals
6th in Performance Grand Prix Semifinals (missed his weave entry in the finals)
3rd in Performance Versatility Snooker

Anyway- I sent Janet an email the other day asking about classes. She is full with a waiting list. But she had a cancellation this week and so I got a spot (just for this week). Yeah- I'm excited!

She has almost no videos online, but I found this run from last year's Cynosport:


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Cool!!! I need to look into some classes, tough to find something that will fit my schedule. 

Good luck! Lucky you getting in with such a good trainer. Learn lots and be sure to share


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Good luck! It's wonderful to find a great trainer with the eye to help with our issues/our dog!

aw:


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Best time at agility practice I think I've ever had. Most definitely will push to continue training with her! Pimg ran great! She looked a bit exhausted still, but she had enough energy to run four full courses with decent speed in the one hour class... Not bad!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Glad you were able to get back into the agility. I didnt realize you weren't currently doing it. Bet Pimg was excited.


----------

